# CapraKoza Northern Lights Kidded! Fluffy Pics!



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Snips (1x1st Jr) kidded today with beautiful twin, blue eyed bucklings! Sire is our RCH buck, Merlot...these are his first kids on the ground!

Fluffy pics later...there they are "fresh".


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CapraKoza Northern Lights Kidded!*

congrats Kate!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: CapraKoza Northern Lights Kidded!*

Congrats!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: CapraKoza Northern Lights Kidded!*

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute! Congrats!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: CapraKoza Northern Lights Kidded!*

Awww!! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: CapraKoza Northern Lights Kidded!*

Congrats!!!! Can't wait to see their dry pictures!!!  They are cuties!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

All fluffy, posey, and proud = very cute!  the close-up.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Precious!

Deb Mc


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

:kidblue: :kidblue: :wahoo: Congratulations Kate! What beautiful babies! Hope the birth went well.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow that first buckling is gorgeous!!!! CONGRATS on the little cuties!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow....what cuties! CONGRATS!!!!! Were they born at CapraKoza's farm or your farm? I just love that family...very good people!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

They are great people! We bought Snips from them last year...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What pretty babies! Congratulations Kate :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute...congrats... :greengrin:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

We bought a little wether from Jenna last year (little guy in my avatar)......Jenna is so very sweet and they really take excellent care of their goats!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

They look so much like my two doelings  Super cute!! Congrats!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations on your healthy little boys! :clap:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, we're really happy with these!


----------

